# SMART Repair Training?



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking to get training on SMART Repair work in Edinburgh or around, anyone got any ideas? 

Cheers

Darron


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

My advice is go out with a Smart Repairer first, I done a weeks training but I wish I had paid to go out with a Smart repairer for a few days before I commited myself on a course. Been trading now for 3 years. Please feel free to give me a call for some advice - Number on my website www.premiersmartrepairs.co.uk


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

KevinT said:


> My advice is go out with a Smart Repairer first, I done a weeks training but I wish I had paid to go out with a Smart repairer for a few days before I commited myself on a course. Been trading now for 3 years. Please feel free to give me a call for some advice - Number on my website www.premiersmartrepairs.co.uk


Awaits arrival of admins, :lol:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't see why ??? I see it as genuine offer of advice ......


----------



## DarronTDi (May 13, 2012)

KevinT said:


> My advice is go out with a Smart Repairer first, I done a weeks training but I wish I had paid to go out with a Smart repairer for a few days before I commited myself on a course. Been trading now for 3 years. Please feel free to give me a call for some advice - Number on my website www.premiersmartrepairs.co.uk


Cheers mate, I have a unit with my mate and have been doing repairs for about 6 years but iv not actually really went in to the painting side until now. My mate is training me at the mo and we see the smart repair side as more of a money earner. Love doing it so want to make a career out of it. I will have a look tonight mate and will be in touch. Very much appreciated


----------

